# Remembrance Day Squirrel Hunt - *Graphic*



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Well, this morning I decided to go for a hunt to commemorate our veterans. Those who made and continue to make it possible for folks to like us to live and love as free individuals. Sometimes I think people forget what sort of men & women they were. That is why I chose to use my freedom today to go for a hunt - particularly with a slingshot. In the trenches, many soldiers wrote about they're longing for the simple pleasures associated with life back home. And as we here all know, few things can match the joy and simplicity that comes with a slingshot. Walking through the woods, I couldn't help wonder how many young men huddled in the mud praying to be back on the firm soil which I was now blessed enough to walk..

So with that, I bring you today's guest for lunch. I made my way into the thick early on and encountered two squirrels barking back and forth. There was a third high tailing down a tree about 45' from where I was standing and totally unaware of me. I moved as quickly and quietly as I could toward the base of the tree and stopped about 20' off as it was then she spotted me and froze. She was in an inverted sprawl at a full 90° - nothing to it but to do it. I let a .38 steel fly, & it connected right behind the eye. I watched the ball bounce hard off her skull with a solid 'crack', and she hit the ground about the same time it did. Another notch on the forks, another squirrel in the pot.

A lovely afternoon, I took my moment of silence in the woods which was a pleasant first I must say. Packed up my this & that's and off I went home to get this sucker cleaned up & prepared for lunch: Brunswick Stew with Biscuits <3 lol.

Have a great day all! Support our vets & God bless!

P.s. Thanks to Nathan @ Simple Shot, the Linatex bands are awesome for my purposes and hit like a brick. Very durable looking & feeling, not so worried about how I put my SS in my pocket nicking a band.
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

All for a good reason, it seems people cant understand what it is to be free and have the same rights we have in the usa


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

gabeb said:


> All for a good reason, it seems people cant understand what it is to be free and have the same rights we have in the usa


I'm next door in Canada, but I hear that. Even just the idea of getting out and about i foreign to some anymore. Frankly, its a little bothersome...

...On the other hand; quieter woods and more squirrels for the rest of us lol!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Tastey shot buddy! Gotta love that linitex.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Tastey shot buddy! Gotta love that linitex.


Thank you, & yes sir that's the truth! If I could only take one bandset it would be Linatex, if nothing else it would outlast allot of other setups.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicely done! A pleasant account of a fine day ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank you very much, I try to give a clear account of things as I recall them - though a notebook never hurt anyone.  lol

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

tasty!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mostho said:


> tasty!


She surely was!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

